# Glock Polishing/Mirror Finish



## bymorris (Jan 20, 2012)

I think I have decided to purchase a Glock 17.

I'm being doing some research on a Stainless Steal/Chrome slide and I really like the way this one below looks.










Has anybody done any business with "customized creationz" before?

LINK = Customized Creationz Custom Gun Works Shop


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I had a G24 slide hard chromed years ago and it looked great (but, damnit, has since been traded off:smt086). At the time (about 5 yrs. ago) it cost only $50 from Tripp Research in Alpine, Tx. but he no longer does this type of work. It is a simple operation and only requires you to send the slide to the customizer (the slide is not considered "a gun" so it can go USPS or any other method).


----------



## bymorris (Jan 20, 2012)

Charlie said:


> I had a G24 slide hard chromed years ago and it looked great (but, damnit, has since been traded off:smt086). At the time (about 5 yrs. ago) it cost only $50 from Tripp Research in Alpine, Tx. but he no longer does this type of work. It is a simple operation and only requires you to send the slide to the customizer (the slide is not considered "a gun" so it can go USPS or any other method).


Do you know anybody else who does this kind of work? Looking to see who can give me the best deal.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

GPI - Custom Gunworks

My be GPI can help you...Or know someone that can..


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

There work look great by the pics...

http://www.customizedcreationz.com/home.html


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

There are a couple of refinishers with pretty good reputations but I'll have to check to get their websites. One in Florida and one in Ohio or Michigan (somewhere up there). I'll do google firearm refinishing and see if I can locate them.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Metaloy, Industries - Professional Gun Finishing - hard chrome, blue and polymer finish 
Customer Testimonials
Hard Chrome Plating & Electroless Nickel Plating, Armalloy & Gun Bluing by Mahovsky's Metalife

Mahovsky and Fords are two that I've heard of before. There are more (maybe local to you) if you google gun hard chrome refinishing.


----------



## bymorris (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks guys for the reply's

Check out this Glock 19 I found from GPI Customer Works!!!


----------



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

I've been looking at the hard chrome plating from Glock | Buy pistol parts, glock pistols, pistol magazines, and more Only $75 bucks for the slide only, and good reviews from all I have found.


----------



## bymorris (Jan 20, 2012)

Cat said:


> GPI - Custom Gunworks
> 
> My be GPI can help you...Or know someone that can..


I called GPI today and they really helped me out. The customer service was amazing. She was very nice and answered every question I had. (I asked a lot of questions)

She gave me this web page and said GPI does all of these matches with frame color and slide color. This will be very helpful for anybody who is looking to customize their glock.

Go check it out. LINK = NIC Industries - Virtual Gun Coater


----------



## oLovebety (Jan 28, 2012)

Great link, thanks.


----------

